# Baltic Bobber



## Guest (May 26, 2008)

Baltic Bobber,

Aparently its a lure of some sort, does anyone have one or know where I can get one or could even post a pic so I could see what one looks like?

It was recommended to me today as a bass lure 

Cheers


----------



## Rodman (Jun 29, 2007)

Ah yes, the old Baltic Bobber. Caught many redfin on those as a kid (long time ago). Basically its just a big lump of lead with two hooks on the bottom. No good for bass I assume, and not very sporting either. Also known as an "Ice jig".


----------



## johnny (Aug 12, 2007)

Mo tackle have them..they are a trout lure-monnow is one version,bobber the other...as above mentioned-they are a lead fish profile ,with trout covered pattern in epoxy..developed in the post war by a balt-[lithuanian/latvian/estonian]...now there are cheap copies...a fixed twin hook on the bobber comes outa the nose of the lure..it can be jigged and even spiced with bait...the minnow has a thread hole for line to a tail treble and is retrieved quickly...sorry I can't download..
regards
johnny


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

i think it was on one of the fishing DVDs ,Shannon Watson and Ed Vanderkruk were blitzing bass on those , Watson reckons there a killer lure for bass , so this little black duck is going to get hold of some for the coming September, thanks for the heads up Johnny.


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2008)

Thx Fellas for the replies

Johny thanks for a source I will order some soon 

Baz I have been given a heads up on these lures that they are great for Wivenhoe Bass, so that means I need one 

I will get a pic now and post it up so we all know what they looke like ;-)

Cheers


----------



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

Here it is Sel if you are ordering can you get me one too please, just to try out.


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2008)

Thx Wayne

I can't find them on MO Tackle site,

Keep you posted.

Cheers


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2008)

Ok

I rang Mo, they have them, now made by Kokoda, I would never have guessed that in a million years 

And I noticed they're spelt, Baltiy bobber :lol:

http://www.motackle.com.au/index.cfm?pr ... gue&search

Ok Wayne, I'll get you one, anything else from MO while I'm there  I also going to get some 30+ Manns Deep divers, interested?

Cheers


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

nah guys , that was not the ice jig the guys were using on the DVD , i will have tyo have another look tonight , in the meantime more piccies would be a help , i MUST HAVE ONE :lol:


----------



## johnny (Aug 12, 2007)

Baltic minnow and bobber are the original names.Balty is ,I assume,a way to get around the original snowy system? immigrant's excellent lure...
Ice jigs are fantastic Bazzoo also...on schooling bass or stationed bass..rapala?....a gentle floating action of descent...the baltic is leaden and fast...


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2008)

Sel, I am pretty sure Mullet Gut stock them.........at least they used to. If not try fish'n'bits. I may be up there (not sure) next week, if so I will pick you up a couple.


----------



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

Nah just the baltiy bobber thanx


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

the baltic minnow has been around for as long or longer than the FLOPPY has, i have a couple somewhere in my old historic tackle box of tricks , but i am very interested in the ICE JIG,very different thing to baltic minnow , Johnny do you have a photo of one or could you take a photo and email it over to me and i'll put it on the forum , thanks mate


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2008)

Baz

These are icejigs I have been using them for years on the Bass especially when they are schooling.

There are two brands available in Australia, the Nilmasta,s which are the originals and Strike Pro now make there version of it, they are both available from BCF and MO or ant other good tackle shop. My local have a range of them. 

In the pic they are showing a hook at each end, they also have a treble underneath.

Cheers


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Ahhhh Sel, there the ones i want , thanks mate


----------



## johnny (Aug 12, 2007)

Yeah Bazzoo,MacFish has a pretty good selection-some styles vary slightly...just let them flutter down to the suspended school on the finder...two jerks up-float it down again is one style...great on bass


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Nnow as the damaged tendon seems to be healing , all i have to do is wait for bass season to open in September and get through winter , I HATE WINTER .


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

bazzoo said:


> I HATE WINTER .


Well move your arse up here ;-)


----------



## Bart70 (Jan 28, 2007)

From memory there was the Baltic Minnow and the Baltic Bobber. I had an original Baltic Bobber in its original box...lost it approx 6 years ago in Lake Talbingo...not a happy camper!!

You will be hard pressed to find anything called Baltic Minnow or Baltic Bobber - as indicated further up the thread these were the original names by the person who owned the original rights to them. I was told a story some years ago that the old bloke who owned the rights died and his wife would not sell or give the rights to the design and name to anyone. This was apparently why the ones you see nowadays have similar but not the same names, the colors are somewhat different (albeit very similar) and the shape is slightly different.

This was the story I was told....could well be a load of BS but it sorta makes sense. Some useless trivia for the forum to read in cooler times anyway!

Bart70


----------



## bluezooky (Apr 17, 2006)

One new in box went for $26 on ebay last week, this lure collecting caper is getting ridiculous, if only I had a dollar for every trout caught on the Baltic..
Charles


----------



## enyaw (Jan 21, 2008)

26 dollars on E-bay, thats good. I've got three that are brand new and still packaged in the plastic.

These baltic Bobbers would have to be 25-30 years old, we used them when I was a young fella in Country Victoria catching Redfin.

wayne


----------



## jimmy34 (Apr 20, 2007)

there's lots of good old cheap lures on ebay, have seen plenty of ice jigs similar to those pictured in this thread, on ebay. I recall that rapala also make ice jigs like the ones described. I am gonna check out ebay to see if I can find some of them right now (just curious - don't actually need them!)


----------

